

Open Source FTP client in progress.  - jondtaylor
http://realftp.net/

======
jondtaylor
Just a little background, this is an FTP client that is very simple, caches
content for fast response and syncs files locally for backup. It's windows
only and is an experiment for me to test the market for interest. I'd be happy
to hear any feedback. Thanks!

